# Playing with a photo



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

I was playing with some photoshop features trying to create a victorian/vintage looking photo of Holly.


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3321991691/" title="DSC_0095 copy by Terri's Album, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3633/3321991691_be3b4c83f9.jpg" width="468" height="374" alt="DSC_0095 copy" /></a>


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

wow thats pretty


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

shy bird said:


> wow thats pretty


 I think I finally found the one shot I want to have made into a 16x20. By toning down the color, adding a chocolate layer, and putting some texture into it this "aged" the photo to the point it will fit perfectly with some of the antiques I have in my living room.

Here it is cropped to 16x20, I'm sending my order in Now before I change my mind again...LOL I lightened the texture up a bit, thought it was a bit too much in the first photo.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3322057215/" title="DSC_0095 copy 3 by Terri's Album, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3556/3322057215_7024a82cbc.jpg" width="396" height="317" alt="DSC_0095 copy 3" /></a>


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think that photo is gorgeous  Great job  Quick send the order


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh WOW!! Beautiful work! I wish my compy would let me do cool stuff like that! *slaps computer*


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Very nice! Do you do portraits for a living? It looks very professional.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Very nice! Do you do portraits for a living? It looks very professional.


 To say I do portraits for a living would imply that I can actually live off the income from taking photos. Seeing that no one is paying me to actually take photos I guess the answer would be no and therefore I have to continue cleaning motel rooms three hours a day four days a week...LOL

On the other hand I have sold many of my own photos as prints. These have ranged from old barns, horses, pond and water scenes, covered bridges..etc. I think I'm going to add two of the photos from the "photo shoot" of Holly yesterday to my print collection and make them available.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I think that photo is gorgeous  Great job  Quick send the order


I DID...LOL but it's going to take 3 weeks for it to get here..AUGH!! I can't wait that long so I shot off an order to a one hour lab and I just got home from picking up my 8x10. It turned out very lovely.


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd say you are definitely in the wrong job !


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is going to be gorgeous  You know you'll have to post a pic after you get big picture  we want to be the 1st - well 2nd ones to get to see it


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> That is going to be gorgeous  You know you'll have to post a pic after you get big picture  we want to be the 1st - well 2nd ones to get to see it


 I'll do that  I already know just where and how I am going to hang it. It will be in the living room, in the old frame I have stashed away. Under the portrait will be a shelf and on the shelf will be the flower arrangement that was used in the photo to give it a whole 3-Deminsional look.

I can't wait!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

That sounds awesome  

Also sounds like you need to look into being a home decorator  I can just in vision your decorating skills in them home magazines


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

4LovelyTiels said:


> Oh WOW!! Beautiful work! I wish my compy would let me do cool stuff like that! *slaps computer*


 I have Adobe Photoshop CS3 that I do all of my editing work with. Via the actions command I have several different things that I can do with or to photos, many of which I downloaded for free just googling "Free Photo Shop Actions"


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

My friend went to 2 yrs. of college for computer graphics. She does the same sort of thing. She has another job, but she set up a website and can take orders over the puter. The picture you made is beautiful. Great work. My friend also repairs old, damaged photos. She practiced on some of my old photos. One is of my Grandma, back in 1940's. There is a railroad trestle in the background with a train going over it. She at first made a little error, she put steam under the train. lol rofl. I emailed her back and explained that was a coal burning train engine. Smoke comes out of the smoke stack. She argued with me but did it my way but it really is more steamy then black smoke. Maybe you could do the graphics on the puter for a side job. You do great work.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Beautiful work of a beautiful birdie! I love photoshop but photoshop is nothing without a pretty bird! lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Terri do you have a link to your other photos? I would love to see more of them


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Terri do you have a link to your other photos? I would love to see more of them


 I don't have anything on line at the moment but I'm slowly working on that.


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

that's GORGEOUS!


----------



## lydiabro (Mar 1, 2009)

I totally feel for you. I LOVE portraiture, and my friends and people in general are always complimenting my work, (and my "beautiful vintage cameras"), but yet they won't ask me to take their photo, which is something I would just LOVE to do. I did it with this one girl in my P.E. class a while ago...










And that's a whole lot better than ANY of my self-portraits have been. The slides were just wrong in such a right way, and it was out-of-focus enough for it to be a rather stunning photo, and her candid expression made it priceless, to me, anyway.
And, to add to what you have said to my own personal dilemma, yes, I would love to be a portraitist as well. It's always been my dream to be the first kid photographer, but unfortunately, that will never happen because of the way that most adults feel about America's youth today, what with the junkies and sexpots, you know, the works.

But gosh, I'm talking a lot, haha.
But you get my drift. q:


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

For what it's worth, if I want to texturise an image to make it appear antique, I like using crumpled brown paper or tea-stained paper. I make it look the way I want, then I either photograph the image with super macro or I just plain scan it. I then colourise it so it's the tone I want, and add it as a layer on top of the image I want to age (I usually apply the effects to my own art rather than photos, but it's the same concept). I then play with the tone, contrast and opacity until it looks just right.

It's a very easy way to give photos an antique look that's quite authentic. There are libraries of textures online if you don't want to make your own, but I tend to make mine.


EDIT:

Just to illustrate the point (no pun intended), this is a before and after of a photo of mine. I literally took 2 minutes to alter it using a texture made from a photo of old concrete. This was done on Opencanvas, but the same principles apply.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Rouille said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Just to illustrate the point (no pun intended), this is a before and after of a photo of mine. I literally took 2 minutes to alter it using a texture made from a photo of old concrete. This was done on Opencanvas, but the same principles apply.


 This is nice, but remember texture should enhance the photo, not take it over. Maybe we should move this thread over to Off-topic now since it has left the path a long time ago...LOL


----------

